# Cheap AND Free



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Since it is crunch time we all know what we need!
And that is things that are Cheap and Free.
So help a brother AND sister out! ! !

If you have found a use for something that was perfect and was cheap or free, post it here.

~Here are some of my favorite things~

FREE
Wire coat hangers. 
-I use them to hang things from trees. Support for a wobbly prop. Staking things down. Cut them up, bend them in half and poke it into the ground like a tent stake. Holding things out from bushes to look like they are hovering.

Used spider webbing.
-Yeah, I keep it when I pull it out of the trees. Sure it is full of leaves and twigs, stuff it into a garbage bag (label it!  LOL) and use it for padding for some of your more delicate props during storage. Makes padding for props during season. Stuff it into your cauldrons and spill it over the edge for a foaming look. The GID kind looks fantastic with a battery powered blacklight under it! Spill it out of anything! Bucky's and your JOL's mouths (no candles)!

Dryer drum 
-Know someone who's dryer died? See one on the side of the road for trash pick up? A few tools and you can have that drum out of there in no time. They make great cauldrons and fit a fogger nicely! Put a police type spinning red light, some blinking christmas lights, a strobe colored yellow and you have a hellhole that the devil himself would be proud of.



YOUR TURN!
:jol:


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Okay, thought of another one...

Milk/Gallon plastic jugs
-Put masks over them for your props heads, throw them away after take down. Less storage issues, too! And they can be lit from within!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Well, here's one I tend to take for granted until I hear that haunters in other parts of the country have to buy it: Spanish moss. I live in the South, where it's pretty prevalent and I'm fortunate enough to have several ancient oaks on my property that are literally dripping with the stuff.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

grapegrl said:


> Well, here's one I tend to take for granted until I hear that haunters in other parts of the country have to buy it: Spanish moss. I live in the South, where it's pretty prevalent and I'm fortunate enough to have several ancient oaks on my property that are literally dripping with the stuff.


Me too! Can't believe I didn't think of the moss.

Spanish moss comes under both headings!
Free for those of us with it in our areas.
Cheap to mail to the friends of those of us who have it!


----------



## RGalati (Sep 12, 2006)

Road kill... Arizona has lot's of dead animals in the streets..use them for a great driveway prop......IT'S FREE







LOL ...Just kidding


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

How can we forget paper mache'? Our old friend is cheap and with some scrounging could even be free.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

IshWitch said:


> Okay, thought of another one...
> 
> Milk/Gallon plastic jugs
> -Put masks over them for your props heads, throw them away after take down. Less storage issues, too! And they can be lit from within!


I use windshield washer jugs... (work at a car dealership) so far I've collected 70 in the past 3 weeks and I still have another month + to go.

I've used them to lead tot's from other parts of the subdivision to our house... I've painted them orange, black, or green and carved faces out of them (carve first) I've used plain white ones and made faces out of black electrical tape...

lats year I had about 25... with the huge pile of em I'm going to have this year I am going to create a couple of stencils out of jug-halves and spray paint the designs on to the jugs... probably stretch them up and down the road a ways. not sure if I"ll use them to mark the tombstones again or not.

pic from front w/ flash: 
[ur;]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v480/vw_nick/halloween05/05haunt31.jpg[/url]

pic from rear, no flash: 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v480/vw_nick/halloween05/05haunt44.jpg


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

FREE
-Old sheets, blankets and clothes from hospitals and nursing facilities. Get to know someone who works in the laundry or have someone who works there do it for you. Endless things that you can use them for!


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Old bic pens and toilet paper make great hands and fingers.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I raggedly cut squares out of white grocery bags, avoiding any wordage, put a cotton ball in the center, slipknot a length of fishing line (8 or 10# test is best) around it's "neck" and hang my little ghosties from every where.

I usually have a hundred or so flying around. Make sure that their lines can't cross or they will tangle up together. You may still have to sort them out every once in a while from branches, etc. but they look awesome in a breeze.


----------



## debbityboo (Jul 21, 2006)

Styrofoam packing... makes great tombstones.


----------

